# Project Diva F/F 2nd



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

project diva is a PS3/PSP game featuring vocaloids. its a rhythm game and some controls vary on which one youre playing.
this is one of the most difficult songs:






theres tons of songs, like sebonzakura, melt, world end dance hall, luka luka night fever, etc etc PLUS you can buy modules + accessories for the vocaloids. theres the diva room where you can interact with them (miku, rin, len, KAITO, MEIKO, luka) and you can play games and give them gifts.

have you played any of the games? have lots of DP??

ive played the first, second, and PSP versions. >:3c


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 16, 2014)

Getting it for PsVita on my birthday x3
ahhh I love vocaloids~!
Especially Rin :3
But dayum dat song looks Intense.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Got the PS Vita one recently.. will wait to start on it though want to finish some other games first.


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 22, 2014)

Got both on PS3. I'm addicted to the games. XD While I've never actually owned the psp versions legitimately, I do have a psp emulator on my computer that I play the psp project diva's on. I mainly focus on extend on the computer as that has a lot of my favourite songs on it.

The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku is the bane of my existence. I struggled with it on easy and I can't beat it on hard at the moment. Sakura Rain is a pain because of how slow it is.

I also keep accidentally getting the vocaloids mad in F 2nd because I fuss them just that tad bit too much. The only one's I haven't annoyed are Luka and Rin (and I'm planning on at least keeping Rin pleased)

I have to admit, I'm better at the ones on the computer than the PS3. Of course, TV lag doesn't really help either. XD


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 22, 2014)

Please keep Rin-chan happy~ D:


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 22, 2014)

Derpykat said:


> Please keep Rin-chan happy~ D:



Rin-chan is my favourite vocaloid. I intend on keeping her pleased. I don't spend much time in the room, but I've got her affection level up to 4 now without her getting mad at me. So, yay! ^_^


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 24, 2014)

I played all PSP versions except the first one. It was easier compared to Pop'n (not that I'm good at both...) but it was really fun  The music is catchy and the dresses are cute. Definitely getting the vita version after I get a vita!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh god I just tried some of the 2nd games I'm so bad at it but fun. I will however have that ****ing polka song stuck in my head ><


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm proud to announce I've become a pro at this game. ^^
I got a perfect on "The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku" and "2D Dream Fever" on Extreme.~
I also got F, and I'm planning to do Negaposi Continues*! ouo


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 15, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> I'm proud to announce I've become a pro at this game. ^^
> I got a perfect on "The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku" and "2D Dream Fever" on Extreme.~
> I also got F, and I'm planning to do Negaposi Continues*! ouo



That's amazing!







I can really only play extreme on certain songs, but even then there's no way I'd get perfect ranks.


----------



## device (Jul 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I can really only play extreme on certain songs, but even then there's no way I'd get perfect ranks.



git gud


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> That's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, thank you. ^_^
It's just because I practice a lot. The game is really, really addicting!
It's made it's way into my favorite game list.
Awaiting Project Mirai to be released internationally. ^^;


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 16, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> I'm proud to announce I've become a pro at this game. ^^
> I got a perfect on "The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku" and "2D Dream Fever" on Extreme.~
> I also got F, and I'm planning to do Negaposi Continues*! ouo



*insert big starry eyes here* I can't even get them up to perfect on hard! I need to improve my spamability XD I'm slowly improving though. I have several songs up to perfect on extreme, most are on standard and a select few are on great/excellent. I plan to perfect everything on hard first before I devote all my time to extreme. XD

I recently got Project Diva 2nd and Extend for the PSP. I'm still in love with the PV's for From Y to Y and Starduster. I can't wait until Project Mirai comes out! I'll be preordering it at the end of the month. XD


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 16, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> *insert big starry eyes here* I can't even get them up to perfect on hard! I need to improve my spamability XD I'm slowly improving though. I have several songs up to perfect on extreme, most are on standard and a select few are on great/excellent. I plan to perfect everything on hard first before I devote all my time to extreme. XD
> 
> I recently got Project Diva 2nd and Extend for the PSP. I'm still in love with the PV's for From Y to Y and Starduster. I can't wait until Project Mirai comes out! I'll be preordering it at the end of the month. XD



Cool~! I'll be cheering you on. ^_^
And I'm planning to get Project Diva, extend and 2nd for my PSP, too. Plus Dreamy Theater. ^^
I won't be pre-ordering mine, but I'm going to save up for it, no doubt about it!


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 16, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> Cool~! I'll be cheering you on. ^_^
> And I'm planning to get Project Diva, extend and 2nd for my PSP, too. Plus Dreamy Theater. ^^
> I won't be pre-ordering mine, but I'm going to save up for it, no doubt about it!



Thanks XD One day I shall achieve it! I just need to practice lots. XDD

My friend has dreamy theater for 2nd and she's going to get it for Extend later this year. I want to get it, but the process of obtaining it is so long and really, meh. XD cba right now. XDD The only reason why I won't get the first Project Diva is because it doesn't have the alternating buttons ability like the others all do, so yeah. XD (I'm pretty sure a guy who has Mirai Deluxe said alternating buttons were a thing on the 3DS games).


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 17, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Thanks XD One day I shall achieve it! I just need to practice lots. XDD
> 
> My friend has dreamy theater for 2nd and she's going to get it for Extend later this year. I want to get it, but the process of obtaining it is so long and really, meh. XD cba right now. XDD The only reason why I won't get the first Project Diva is because it doesn't have the alternating buttons ability like the others all do, so yeah. XD (I'm pretty sure a guy who has Mirai Deluxe said alternating buttons were a thing on the 3DS games).



Ah well, I Know all about it.
X = O
O = X
Complicated, but I'm sure its manageable! x3 xD


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 17, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> Ah well, I Know all about it.
> X = O
> O = X
> Complicated, but I'm sure its manageable! x3 xD



The amount of times I go to play a non-project diva game and forget it's X we press and not O is not even funny any more. XD

I know to change the module on 2nd you press Square and to change them on extend you press R.

Oh and I can't remember if it's a thing in 2nd, but in Extend, you press start and then O for having that song play with the default character for that song (so like Meltdown would be Rin even if you had Miku currently selected) but they will be in their standard outfits. But you have to do it for every song if you don't want it to play with the module you currently have selected.

Also, my friend gave me a link to a video that shows you how to install the dreamy theaters, so I'm probably going to do that around Christmas or my birthday later this year. XDD


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 17, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> The amount of times I go to play a non-project diva game and forget it's X we press and not O is not even funny any more. XD
> 
> I know to change the module on 2nd you press Square and to change them on extend you press R.
> 
> ...



Gosh, why Japan, why. Make things harder. xD
And that's cool! I'm probably going to eventually get it.
Eventually. xD


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 18, 2015)

I can play extreme but sometimes it can be difficult since my hands are tiny and it really tires out my right hand from pressing the buttons rapidly ;u;

Also how many hours do you guys have invested in your Project Diva games? I'm curious!! I think I have 59 hours each for Project Diva F and F 2nd


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 18, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I can play extreme but sometimes it can be difficult since my hands are tiny and it really tires out my right hand from pressing the buttons rapidly ;u;
> 
> Also how many hours do you guys have invested in your Project Diva games? I'm curious!! I think I have 59 hours each for Project Diva F and F 2nd



Ah gosh, I can't remember.... checking the games now. I'm pretty sure I have one that's got near 100 hours

Project Diva F: 59 hours
Project Diva F 2nd: 112 hours.

Geez, I have wasted my life on F 2nd. XDDD


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 18, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I can play extreme but sometimes it can be difficult since my hands are tiny and it really tires out my right hand from pressing the buttons rapidly ;u;
> 
> Also how many hours do you guys have invested in your Project Diva games? I'm curious!! I think I have 59 hours each for Project Diva F and F 2nd



I play both every day. I got them both at my birthday on February 17th, I believe. I spend about 10 hours per. day on them.
Someone calculate how long I've been playing. Wii U's don't have calculators. xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 22, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> I play both every day. I got them both at my birthday on February 17th, I believe. I spend about 10 hours per. day on them.
> Someone calculate how long I've been playing. Wii U's don't have calculators. xD



just check your records, it'll have the details in there

as for me (h:m)

f: 25:42
F 2nd: 228:38

- - - Post Merge - - -



Derpykat said:


> I'm proud to announce I've become a pro at this game. ^^
> I got a perfect on "The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku"



now do it on Dreamy Theatre






Also, perfect extreme Sadistic.Music∞Factory and Uraomote Lovers. Those are the true hardest songs of both F and F 2nd combined imo.


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 22, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> just check your records, it'll have the details in there
> 
> as for me (h:m)
> 
> ...



I barely get up to standard on hard for Sadistic Music Factory. Two faced lovers is at excellent on Hard.... neither are passed on extreme. XD

I've passed Intense singing of Hatsune Miku up to hard on Project Diva 2nd and extend... I can get about 50% of the song on extreme before I get a drop out. So, slow but sure improvements. (One day I'll get at least a standard)

To be honest, to be a true pro at the project diva games... I expect a perfect on boku-boku II. Sadly I don't think the one I've seen and liked is available on edit play on the English versions of the game.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x57dVnkO-as

There was another edit play that was super hard, but I can't remember what it was. I just remember Rin and Len dancing in their Alparka outfits with angel and devil wings on them.... But yeah, I love this version of Boku-Boku II but I have to find it on edit play for myself. :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 22, 2015)

Sadistic.Music∞Factory was actually my very first extreme unlock lel

I really wanted to experience firsthand how crazy it got, so I put full focus on the song once it was unlocked


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 22, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Sadistic.Music∞Factory was actually my very first extreme unlock lel
> 
> I really wanted to experience firsthand how crazy it got, so I put full focus on the song once it was unlocked



I just looked my Project Diva F.... apparently I still have yet to attempt the thing on extreme. XD I think I'll put that off until I get excellent on hard. XD That's what I did with a lot of the songs on both games. Waited until I was at excellent before progressing.


----------



## Sanxithe (Jul 22, 2015)

I love sadistic music factory >< It's so fun on hard~ I love the note arrangement and how it blends with the video <3

Also I only spend my diva points on Miku and Luka. I really wish there was more Luka songs >:


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 23, 2015)

Sanxithe said:


> I love sadistic music factory >< It's so fun on hard~ I love the note arrangement and how it blends with the video <3
> 
> Also I only spend my diva points on Miku and Luka. I really wish there was more Luka songs >:



Mine usually go to Rin and Len, but I spend a bit on everyone.

tbh, I think most of the vocaloids need more songs. I mean, Meiko and Kaito don't exactly have a lot of their own songs on the games.

Ah, I remember when Meiko and Luka's Colourful x Sexy modules came out, I for sure thought the song would as well but it didn't. >_<


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 23, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> just check your records, it'll have the details in there
> 
> as for me (h:m)
> 
> ...



Yes, I've done them too.
And I'm saving up to get the other Project DIVA games and a PSP, so I'll do it when I get it. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow Star said:


> Mine usually go to Rin and Len, but I spend a bit on everyone.
> 
> tbh, I think most of the vocaloids need more songs. I mean, Meiko and Kaito don't exactly have a lot of their own songs on the games.
> 
> Ah, I remember when Meiko and Luka's Colourful x Sexy modules came out, I for sure thought the song would as well but it didn't. >_<



In Project DIVA f, Meiko and Kaito only got one song.
I was really angry when I saw only Rin had like, what, 3, too.
It's like the entire game is based on Miku. I thought the whole point of Project DIVA was to bring the whole group of Vocaloids together and they live in peace and harmony.
Well, that's what all of the intro scenes show, anyway. xD


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 23, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> Yes, I've done them too.
> And I'm saving up to get the other Project DIVA games and a PSP, so I'll do it when I get it. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



In the very first project diva that wasn't the case. The opening was based around Miku experiencing the first 'transformation' from school girl to idol and all the songs were for her. Sure the other vocaloids had songs as well, but they were all just their covers of other songs you would have already played as Miku (with the exception of a couple such as Song of Life which you would have a Rin version and a Len version). And if I recall, Miku was the only one to have a room in the first game, which sucks. The others got more songs and their own rooms from 2nd onwards, but the series has mostly centered around Miku. ^_^" Let's face it, the full game isn't called Hatsune Miku: Project Diva (insert title number/word/letter here) for no reason. XD

Face it, Miku is considered the 'main character' or 'mascot' and the others are the support. I wish the others had more support in the games and I have to admit, I like that in Project Mirai with the fact that some songs can be sung by other vocaloids as well (seriously, you don't know how badly I want Rin singing 1925 and Electric Angel and so many other songs she can sing in XD). And I think it's going to stay like this until another vocaloid takes Miku's place which I think all of the other's will have been replaced as well. I'm not saying it's a bad thing, but it's just popularity stuff. :/ 

Believe me, I would love to see all of the other vocaloids receive a bit more love with a few more songs. Seriously, just imagine having songs like Toeto put into project diva or bring back ones like Colourful x Sexy where the others have a bit more of a chance to shine with their voices instead of just placing a module on a Miku song, but still hearing Miku's voice. (Don't get me wrong, I love Miku as well. I love them all really. But the others just have so many good songs that could be included to the games)

Sorry, I seemed to have rambled a bit. XD I'm sorry if I'm sounding rude or anything, I really didn't meant to! ^_^" I guess it's just something I've wanted to rant about for a while. XDDDD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd like more Rin and Luka, but I'm rather glad MEIKO has next to nothing. She's by far my least favorite of the 'loids, to the point where even generally what I'd consider her best songs as average level for another better (imo, obviously) Vocaloid.

Also MEIKO had 2 songs in f/F. Nostalogic and the most hilarious song of the entire game, Stay With Me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Derpykat said:


> Yes, I've done them too.



Ok, now do this.






(disclaimer: in no way am I saying this is the hardest Edit Play. I'm sure it goes even crazier, but hey)


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 26, 2015)

I got to play it at a convention earlier this month. One girl I knew used to have it too. I want to get Project Mirai since I only have a 3DS


----------



## Jordan Ali (Aug 8, 2015)

I love Vocaloids! I'm anticipating the release of Hatsune Miku Project Mirai: Remix in Europe!

My favourite Vocaloid is Megurine Luka, love her voice! I hope to go to a Vocaloid concert one day and am planning on purchasing the Vocaloid software and a voicebank (Not sure who).


----------

